# Sprint Sanyo cell phone won't charge



## SisterSpooky (Jul 10, 2008)

I am having a problem with my cell phone and am trying to figure out which part is faulty. The other week, I plugged my charger into my sister's cell phone to see if it would charge (her own charger stopped working after the dog chewed on it, and and she had to yank it out after it got stuck in the now-dead phone). Later, when I went to charge my own phone, I plugged in the charger and discovered that it would no longer charge. Now my phone's battery is on the verge of death and I have no way to charge it. I tried it with a car charger also, but no dice.

Before I go out and pay a service technician to look at it or buy a new charger/battery/phone, does anyone have any idea what could be wrong here? I'd hate to replace a part and discover that my phone still doesn't work. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------

